# Skyrim Story Gets Radiant, Box Keeps It Simple



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Skyrim Story Gets Radiant, Box Keeps It Simple*
Written by Heath Hindman










When _The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion_ launched five years ago, “Radiant AI” was one of its most highly touted steps forward. This mechanism impacted the lives of NPCs and how they’d react to what was going on, particularly the player’s actions. Despite the moves forward, attention was mainly drawn towards how many of the same voices were heard and how many copy-paste personalities the world now had. With the next _Elder Scrolls_, the developers are looking to take the next step with the Radiant AI, and go on to create a whole “Radiant Story.”

Bethesda Softworks is gunning to make the entire world as lifelike and ever-changing as possible, with story paths and quest possibilities opening and closing depending on what the player does and when. The same domino effect that would realistically be made by a character in our world is said to also be in that of _The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_.

In other _Skyrim_ news, the game’s official box art has been released. Keeping in line with those before it, the design keeps things simple and sweet:










Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

So cant wait for this game. The new AI sounds interesting, but one thing I hope they dont do this time is make enemies scale up with your character. It completely removes the whole point of levelling up IMO. Instead, I want to see enemies to hard to fight at the beginning. At the beginning of the game, every battle should either be a challenge or impossible. Towards the end, some enemies should be no threat, and run in fear or only attack in big groups, while the toughest enemies are the only ones good enough to really fight you.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to agree with you, it was infuriating to whip a group a goblins with ease in the early stages then after a few level ups to find the same group of goblins, in the same cave twice as tough.:hissyfit: Personally I would like to see more strategy in regards to the fighting instead of hack and slash but that's just me.


----------

